# Endo Scratch Timing



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am due to have a scratch next week and I've read lots of conflicting reports online as to when this should happen; from 2 weeks before transfer to a few days before.  Anyone able to give advice on this? I'm having FET with no bleed first providing the lining is thin.

Thank you


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I had the scratch done back in Jan on day 21 ad was due for transfer 7 days later but transfer was cancelled due to OHSS. I enquired this month about having another scratch before FET this month and my clinic Liverpool women's have stopped offering it as they don't feel that it's done good over the last 4 years of trials. Some people are fine with the scratch and say they find it similar to a smear but i  can honestly say and I don't want to scare you but I was crying my eyes out and nearly fell off the bed it was that painful. Even though I was willing to go through the pain again I'm almost happy that my clinic no longer offer it! Xxx


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks hopeful,

Ouch.  I was lucky without one the first time around but interested in it this time to increase the chances of being lucky again.  I think I will be having mine 3 weeks before ET which seems a bit tight to me.

Good luck on your journey x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

I had a different experience with the scratch. I did not find it painful at all and I got a bfp on that fet cycle. Planning on having another fet next year and will definitely have the scratch again.

Good luck.


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Hopeful,

My scratch experience was similar to yours. I was in so much pain they had to remind me to breathe ... and then the fateful words were uttered "Nurse, pass the clamp". 

I am now terrified that the ET will be as bad (never had one before) because it wasn't the scraping that hurt - it was just unpleasant. It was the opening up of my cervix that hurt. A lot. Just like having the polyp removed. 

I guess we are all built differently. 

Wish I could be like some ladies who are all calm and zen about the whole thing. 

Good luck everyone! I'm sure my experience is in the minority & I don't want to put anyone off as it seems like a worthwhile procedure. But if I have to do it again - sedation it is!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Wonder, it wasnt nice was it!  I found transfer absolutely fine though, I think it can depend on the clinicians technique too. 

I was an emotional wreck at transfer after seeing embie so maybe my mind wasnt on the pain but it was nowhere near as uncomfortable as the scratch xx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hopeful,

You have calmed my nerves a little. Hmmm. I thought it would be the same sort of pain. Maybe I won't need sedating after all ...

I'm feeling a little numb about it all right now. Perhaps it's because I've had a few weeks of no scans and drugs. Too much time to dwell on what I did or didn't do.

Hope you have a relaxing weekend planned x


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

My clinic does the scratch on day 21/22 on the cycle before treatment.  I've had it done 3 times now - and an endometrial biopsy -  and although it's unpleasant (it's like sticking a dremel up there) it's bearable: I got through with yogic breathing and take some neurofen beforehand.  It's all over in a couple of minutes and there is no problem driving etc afterwards.

I have heard that there is new research which shows that it might not make a difference to IVF outcomes, but my clinic is definately still offering it.  x


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you ladies.  I've had it done now and it was bearable, just a bit of cramping and no need for pain killers.  I don't have cycles as such but the timing is the same apparently 

Good luck


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad it went ok Angel_delight.  Just wanted to add to this thread in case any other ladies read it in the future.
I just had the scratch on day 27 and it was ok - it did cause period style cramping which did get a little intense but I tried to relax that area as I know tensing up makes it worse and I just took lots of deep breaths and focused on why I was doing it.  
I can see why people would find it painful - the cramping is not pleasant but it doesn't last long.
xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Also glad it went smoothly for you.

Good luck with your egg transfer.

Fingers crossed for all xx


----------

